# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  biegunka po mleku

## magda03

jak pije mleko to mam biegunke to znaczy ze jestem uczulona na niego?

----------


## Krzysztof

Występowanie luźnych stolców po spożyciu mleka może świadczyć o jego nietolerancji. Może to wynikać z uczulenie, a także z dość częstego w społeczeństwie niedoboru laktazy - enzymu który jest potrzeby do trawienia mleka. Najlepiej spróbować zastosować dietę eliminacyjną, z ograniczeniem mleka i jego przetworów i ocenić wystepowanie objawów. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## zacheusz112

Jeżeli ma Pani takie problemy wyłącznie po mleku(chodzi o nabiał),to może trzeba zwrócić uwagę na to w jakim stanie pijąc mleko,ta przypadłość dokucza.Czy np.wyłącznie po surowym,zimnym,przegotowanym,bardziej tłustym.Z mlekiem bowiem bywają takie problemy,nie koniecznie w przypadku nietolerancji białka krowiego.Jeżeli zaś po każdym,to może warto spróbować koziego,chociaż niektórzy mają awersję do tego mleka,to jednak nie powinno powodować reakcji alergicznych na białko zawarte w tym mleku.
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------

